# New York Preview: Nissan Juke to Get U.S. Debut at NY Auto Show



## Administrator (Jun 27, 2006)

Having just received its world premiere at the Geneva Auto Show, Nissan announced the Juke will be sold in the U.S. and will give the crossover a North American unveiling at a private event just ahead of the NY Auto Show.

Slotting in just underneath the Rogue in Nissan's lineup, we're excited to see if the European model's GTDI (gasoline turbocharged direct injection) 1.6-liter 4-cylinder engine, which makes 188-hp and 177 ft-lbs of torque. We're also interested to see what sort of design changes might be made to the admittedly odd looking ute.

Set to go on sale later this year, pricing has not yet been release yet, but we expect a sub $20,000 entry-level value, considering the price of the Rogue.

We'll be sure to bring you full details and plenty of live photos on March 31st, on the eve of the NY Auto Show.

More: *New York Preview: Nissan Juke to Get U.S. Debut at NY Auto Show* on AutoGuide.com


----------

